# repair/replacement parts for rena xp2



## bleevin (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi just wondering if there are any local vancouver shops that carry repair/replacement parts for a rena xp2. I already checked J&L they only seem to have the impellers. 

Water has started to dribble out of the power cord port and one of the suggested fixes I could find on the interweb is to replace the o-rings on the quick disconnect.

Thanks.


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

J&L carries the o-rings as part of the gasket kit $10.95. Filstar XP Filter Gasket Kit


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed has lots of spare parts lying around! Ask for Chris!! He usually know where everything is.


----------



## bleevin (Jul 23, 2010)

swordtail said:


> J&L carries the o-rings as part of the gasket kit $10.95. Filstar XP Filter Gasket Kit


Unfortunately they're back ordered at J & L. They had some spare parts I was able to scavenge from them.


----------



## bleevin (Jul 23, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> King Ed has lots of spare parts lying around! Ask for Chris!! He usually know where everything is.


Going to have to visit them next then.

Thanks


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea king eds has spare parts


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I had the same problem.
I was able to fix it with a little bit of silicone food safe lube. 
You need to take apart the unit that holds the hoses and fits into the head unit, it has the arm you flip up.
You need to first take the hoses off 
There is four small screws, two for each hose on the bottom side.
Take these out and you will be able to remove the bottom pieces.
Inside there is a really fat oring that you need to take out and lube up so it creates a better seal.
Do this for both sides, put it all back together and your leak should be fixed.
At least that was the case for me.
The seal kit from JL does not contain these orings, so it is a good place to start, 
Good luck, should take about 10 minutes,


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes if it comes out from the power cord then replaced the disconnect o-rings. You can go to Lordco and get the o-rings for like 40cents each or any hardware store (but they usually sell in packs hence I prefer Lordco). Bring the old one and find the closest size which is a wee bit smaller. It has always worked for all the XP's I've fixed. But before you try that, simply try flipping the o rings inside out and see if it works.


----------

